# Street Dogs of South Central Clip - Dominance, submission and mating rituals.



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I love this video, it provides some nice insight into dog behaviour we don't often get to see.

Sharing it for entertainment/information.

Warning: Video contains dominance fights between male dogs, some mild blood. No explicit mating, though.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice find. Very interesting to watch. Wonder when the filming was done. Aren't there forced neutering laws in LA now? Guess they must not be enforced that strictly.


----------

